#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  Wayne Kerrs Rarotonga Run

## Wayne Kerr

The Cook Islands have a good reputation in the Pacific for pretty girls, black pearls, and the very laid back locals. Im doing a bit of work out there these days so did a quick run down to the main island of Rarotonga to get feel for the lay of the land. Bloody small place of about 15,000 people  liked it so much Ive booked myself a follow-up trip and will bung a few more pics up then.


^ About as far away from it all as it gets  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ About 30 minutes drive around the sucker (or 32km round). Bordered by fringing coral reef with good surf breaks, the inshore lagoon is spectacular and full of fish, offshore of the reef is more than 4,500 metres deep  the locals call that the deep end of the pool  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ My first photographic memory of the Cooks. The guys I was working with rigged me up a seat in the back of their pick-up so I could get a good view and work on my suntan.




^ Snapped these two pics on the way into town from the airport  it was about this time I realised Id landed in paradise  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Downtown Rarotonga … not too many cars or other things to worry about


^ They’ve even got themselves a cinema in Raro … pretty good going for the Pacific

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The pub aint that hard to find  not a bad place to watch the sunset and unwind after a hard days work












^ From memory the birds in this outrigger paddled over from a nearby island for dinner and a beer  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

awesome, I spent some time on Kiribati, reminds me of that.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

A few random pics




^ These two are of a place called Muri lagoon  tanning salon for the rich and infamous apparently


^ This is the main water supply for the township  the locals have had to be a bit creative with respect to farming their crops  here theyre doing Taro like the terraced rice paddies of Asia  little wonder the town water supply is a bit muddy


^ No tour of Raro would be complete without a visit to the local rugby ground  they get every rugby game possible live on their single TV channel  oh and rugby takes priority over the nightly news  man these guys have got their shit together

----------


## Wayne Kerr

One of the guys I was visiting had set up Raro’s recycling centre so I had to check it out … getting rubbish off the Island is a big job and goes by ship to NZ … they’re doing a bloody good job at keeping the joint clean and green






^ Mostly getting rid of plastics and cans at this stage and will start on glass and other stuff soon ... good on em I say  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The last night was a bit pissy as the locals seem to drink all through the night … worked out quite good as I got sit and watch this awesome sunrise over a few coldies. All in all a nice few days and will explore the joint further soon.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ No tour of Raro would be complete without a visit to the local rugby ground … they get every rugby game possible live on their single TV channel … oh and rugby takes priority over the nightly news … man these guys have got their shit together


gotta love that!

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice south seas images, Wayne. Spent a fair collection of my years living throughout the Pacific.

----------


## sabang

Why don't they ever send you to some good old fashioned shithole like Bangladesh Wayne? Are you just there to make the rest of us jealous?

You should be ashamed of accepting a wage for these sort of junkets.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yep getting paid to go to these type of places should be outlawed.

Your a lucky bastard mate and again great pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Why don't they ever send you to some good old fashioned shithole like Bangladesh Wayne? Are you just there to make the rest of us jealous?
> 
> You should be ashamed of accepting a wage for these sort of junkets.


 :rofl:  ... mate I like to think of it is as "compensation" for being away from LOS

----------


## MeMock

That sunrise is sweet.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> The Cook Islands have a good reputation in the Pacific for pretty girls....


And all you give us is pictures of recycling shacks and beaches..... :mid:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> pretty girls....


Saving them for my "_Pretty Girls of the Pacific_" thread mate  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> pretty girls....
> 
> 
> Saving them for my "_Pretty Girls of the Pacific_" thread mate


This should proove interesting.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ I was thinking a compare and contrast Melanesia, Polynesia and Micronesia ... I'm sure you could lend some advice RS  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ I was thinking a compare and contrast Melanesia, Polynesia and Micronesia ... I'm sure you could lend some advice RS


greens on the way.... provided you do!

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ I was thinking a compare and contrast Melanesia, Polynesia and Micronesia ... I'm sure you could lend some advice RS


OK. Pacific beauty. As Polynesia goes, Tahitian and Marquesan flat out. Though Marquesans tend to be on the 'meaty' side - still outstanding. The stereotype that follows Tongan and Samoan is true to life. Though some are quite slim and tasty....Tongans tend to be more so hefty. As Wayne knows, Cook Island Maori are closer related to Tahitians, so they tend to take on such similiar charactaristics. Never been an admirer of Melanesian lasses. Some Solomon Islanders and those of Vanuatu can be....let's say, healthy. Micronesia: always found ni-Kirabati delightfully gorgeous {as a rule}, same as Tuvalu - related bloodline. FSM ladies have a consistent way about themselves. Slight but worthy. Truk {Chuuk} is well worth the exploration. But, for overall Pacific beauty - French Polynesia.

----------


## kingwilly

> always found ni-Kirabati delightfully gorgeous {as a rule},


until the day they turn 25 and they age overnight....

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Truk {Chuuk} is well worth the exploration.


\

Off to Chuuk in about 2 weeks mate so will report accordingly. Otherwise RS has summed things up perfectly in my limited experience.

----------


## Scandinavian

Just out of curiosity, is there any ho's on this island? :-)

----------


## Wayne Kerr

There were a few Tahitian birds staying in my guest house who were "hawking the fork" ... mostly fly ins targeting tourists rather than locals ... didn't ask to think about the local tarts.

Local lasses are friendly enough though  :Smile:

----------


## JoGeAr

Excellent pics, Wayne.

Can't wait for the "Girls of the South Pacific" thread !!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Just out of curiosity, is there any ho's on this island? :-)


Is that your general vision regarding the lower brown girls? They're all perspective whores? :Sad:

----------


## BosseO

> Just out of curiosity, is there any ho's on this island? :-)


When I was on Raro there was no need for them. Going to the dance at the old Banana Court, you could get a free beauty (or three) without much effort.

----------


## phunphin

I worked with a raro girl , very cute and related to the royal family, one of our reps got her after a work do one year.
jealous much.....!

----------


## JoGeAr

> When I was on Raro there was no need for them. Going to the dance at the old Banana Court, you could get a free beauty (or three) without much effort.



Fiji was similar. Lucky Eddie's in Suva and The Bamboo Bar in Nadi. Had some fun at both those places back in the early '80s.

----------


## nedwalk

i was in tahiti in 87, and yep some stunners for sure

----------


## sabang

^^ But on average the Polynesian girls of the Cook Islands are considerably more attractive than the Melanesian Fijians. Suva is a bit different though, apart from the Fijians & Indians it attracts people from all over the South Pacific (the Samoans, Tongans & Fijians are always fighting), it's kind of the 'big smoke' of the south Pacific, which means a slightly bigger country town.

----------


## sunsetter

amazing pics wayne, bring on the girls thread!!

----------


## farmerfloyd

That was beautiful,  girls, islands,  description,  cant wait for the  girls thread.

----------

